# Power Supply always required for DECABB1R0?



## Satellite Samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

So I am looking to use the DECA equipment to do some home networking over existing coax, not related to DIRECTV. If I use one DECABB1R0 w/ power sup by my router, does the second DECABB1R0 require a power supply?

The reason i would suspect that I may not require it, is that on the DIRECTV diagrams with the older white DECA, they didn't require it near the receivers.

Appreciate any help on this question.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The "white" DECA all need a power supply.
When connected to a receiver, the receiver powers them.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So to answer your question... Each DECA that is not connected to a receiver needs to have its own power supply (PI).

- Merg


----------



## Satellite Samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for your quick replies. I can always count on DBSTALK *winks at the camera*


----------

